# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  EFF обнаружил угрозу конфиденциальности пользователей Ubuntu 12.10

## CyberWriter

Специалисты фонда электронных рубежей (EFF) заявляют, что им удалось обнаружить потенциальную уязвимость в одной из новых функций операционной системы Ubuntu 12.10. Данная уязвимость представляет серьезную угрозу конфиденциальности личной информации пользователей системы.
Угроза, найденная специалистами EFF, содержится в технологии поиска Dash, встроенной в оболочку рабочего стола Ubuntu Unity. По замыслу разработчиков, данная функция должна стать централизованным механизмом поиска документов, файлов и другой информации как на локальных компьютерах под управлением Ubuntu 12.10, так и в сети Интернет. Данная функция поиска работает следующим образом: когда пользователь задает определенный поисковый термин, поисковый запрос направляется на сервер Ubuntu. При этом эксперты отмечают, что информация, отсылаемая на сервер, включает в себя IP-адрес пользователя, а результаты поиска, кроме всего прочего, включают в себя товары с Amazon, в описаниях которых содержится запрашиваемый термин. Кроме того, EFF утверждает, что видеоинформация, которую пользователи Dash получают с Amazon, не шифруется.
Еще одной проблемой, по мнению специалистов EFF, является то, что пользователи совершенно не контролируют информацию, аккумулирующуюся на серверах компании Canonical (разрабротчик Ubuntu), а сама компания не дает точной информации о том, для чего собирается и как используется вышеописанная информация. Известно, что поисковые запросы, обрабатываемые Canonical, а также интернет-магазинами вроде Amazon, передаются по протоколу HTTPS, который поддерживает шифрование. Однако, результаты запроса передаются в виде незашифрованного текста, что теоретически позволяет злоумышленникам перехватывать сетевой трафик пользователей Ubuntu 12.10, использующих Dash, и реконструировать их поисковые запросы, узнавая таким образом цель поиска. И это еще не все…
Согласно информации одного из неофициальных сайтов Ubuntu, Facebook, Vimeo и ряд других интернет-сервисов может также получать информацию об IP-адресе и поисковых запросах пользователей Ubuntu 12.10, которые не изменяют стандартной настройки системы. При этом официальная информация о том, с какой целью вышеуказанные интернет-сервисы собирают и как используют данные о пользователях Ubuntu также отсутствует, вместо этого Canonical предлагает пользователям ознакомится с политикой конфиденциальности каждого из этих интернет-сервисов.
В свою очередь, исполнительный директор Canonical Марк Шаттлворт (Mark Shuttleworth) заявляет, что включение в результаты поиска Dash информации с Amazon является лишь первым шагом к тому, чтобы сделать данное средство поиска более качественным. Как утверждает Шаттлворт, информация с Amazon, выдаваемая Dash в качестве результатов поиска, не носит рекламный характер. К тому же, при желании пользователи имеют возможность отключить функцию поиска по Amazon. Он также заявил, что в новых версиях Ubuntu планируется максимально упростить отключение функции поиска по сторонним интернет-сервисам.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

На самом деле всё не так страшно  :Smiley: 
Для желающих почитать новость в оригинале - https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/1...and-data-leaks
Главная мысль состоит в том, что при использовании Dash поднимается секьюрное https соединение c productsearch.ubuntu.com, куда и передаются Ваши посковые запросы и IP-адрес. А при возврате от Амазона для отображения используется обычный http...

В той же статье описана процедура отключения Amazon Ads.

----------

